

How Apple Put Everyone In an App State of Mind - noelsequeira
http://gigaom.com/2009/04/13/how-apple-put-everyone-in-an-app-state-of-mind/

======
makecheck
It's impressive to see them hit this mark because they've emphasized quality
over quantity. (To a point. Of course, their filter criteria are pretty
arbitrary, and they've let questionable apps through anyway.)

If they'd simply wanted high volume, and let a bunch of garbage into the app
store, they might have hit a billion downloads quite awhile ago.

